# Building a rig @ Rs. 25k.... need advice/ suggestions...



## N0x (Aug 17, 2011)

*Building a rig @ Rs. 23k.... need advice/ suggestions...*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
A: This is for a friend of mine. He wants to Game at Low to mid Quality, Watch HD Videos and do some Sound Editing (Adobe Audition, Fruity Loops)

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes, of course!!

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Max budget is 24k... inclusive of VAT. 

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Maybe a bit.... nothing major. Can live without it too.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 32 bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: A monitor is not required. Current screen size: 17 inches. 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 8 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: This will be done by an assembler. It would be nice to know if the shop can assemble the PC there itself.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: This Monday. 22nd August 2011.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes... three to four years will be good... though I dunno if that is a viable demand at this price point!

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: My friend already has a monitor, speakers, printer. He needs everything apart from these.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: I live at Kolkata. I will be buying from Ganesh Chandra Avenue. No I am not going to buy online nor from any other state.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Value for Money takes preference!!! I want to squeeze out as much performance as is possible out of the 23k. And please offer your advices a bit fast guys!! I'm going to buy this Monday!!

Thanks a lot guys!! Hope to get some excellent advice!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 635|4000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6770-MD1GD5|6500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
*Total*
|23800


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 17, 2011)

Since OP already has speakers i'd suggest a slight modification.


|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom ii x4 955 BE|5500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|700
*Graphic Card*
|Radeon HD 6850|9000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1900
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli (w/o psu)|1000
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK100|500
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|27300


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 17, 2011)

+1 for 955 and 6850.


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2011)

Availability of FSP psus could be an issue so it's better to go with Corsair CX430(V2) @ 2.3k instead 

2 GB ram is very paltry for any kind of gaming config and his friend has a UPS so I think he should invest that money on Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz modules which will cost ~1800 bucks only


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 18, 2011)

+1 to cybertonic and topgear


----------



## N0x (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Building a rig @ Rs. 24k.... need advice/ suggestions...*

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!! BUT....
Bad news guys!! Very sorry to say it... but he just slashed his budget to 24k *INCLUDING VAT*!!!    :eeksign: So now MAX budget is 24k!! 
Help out please guys!!!
Just for a basic idea of what he wants to do: Play Crysis at a resolution of 1024x768 with Medium everything. 
thetechfreak's suggestion sounds ok though... but I dont need the speakers... shud I put the money i saved into the CPU or RAM or GPU??


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 18, 2011)

Need a decent gpu to run crysis .

tell him to save some more money and till then play ROADRASH !!


----------



## N0x (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh come on.... you're saying a 6770 can't run Crysis???


----------



## max_007 (Aug 18, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Need a decent gpu to run crysis .
> 
> tell him to save some more money and till then play ROADRASH !!


WTF 


N0x said:


> Oh come on.... you're saying a 6770 can't run Crysis???


Ofcourse it can play crysis n crysis 2 @ 1024*768 with Medium settings


----------



## N0x (Aug 18, 2011)

max_007 said:


> WTF
> 
> Ofcourse it can play crysis n crysis 2 @ 1024*768 with Medium settings



Thats what I thought. 

Well anyways then... back to my original question... If I take thetechfreak's config and ditch the speakers shud I invest the 1.5k into CPU, GPU or RAM??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

N0x said:


> If I take thetechfreak's config and ditch the speakers shud I invest the 1.5k into CPU, GPU or RAM??



Get Phenom + 4GB RAM.. Perfect for gaming..

Also wats ur screen resolution?


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 18, 2011)

Agreed with MegaMind. Phenom + 4GB RAM won't have any bottlenecks even if you decide to upgrade the graphics card a couple of years later. If there are, you can always overclock it


----------



## N0x (Aug 18, 2011)

@ Cybertonic and Megamind... Thanks.
He has a 17inch CRT. I know, I know...  WTF rightt?? He says he'll upgrade the monitor later. So he keeps his res at 1024x768 ryt now. 
Then I'll stick with thetechfreak's config nd add 2GB more RAM. Is that correct??


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 18, 2011)

And get phenom too. The difference for 1.5k is HUGE.


----------



## N0x (Aug 18, 2011)

@ Cybertonic... hmm OK.. lets see if I can convince him to do that.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 18, 2011)

@1024x768, 6770 can handle Crysis 2 maxed out or atleast high settings..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2011)

gunnerwholelife said:


> Need a decent gpu to run crysis .
> 
> tell him to save some more money and till then play ROADRASH !!



wtf dude?


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ just ignore that 

BTW, here's a 24K config :

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k
Transcend/Kingston 4GB Value Series 1333Mhz Ram @ 1.25k
Zebronics Bijli w/o PSu @ 1.1k
Corsair CX430 @ 2.4k
Sapphire HD6790 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.8k
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 1.9k
LG/Samsung DVD RW @ 0.9k
TVS Champ KB @ 0.25k
Logitech Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.3k

Total : 24k


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 19, 2011)

Config lokks good topgear but I would change that 6790 for 7.8 to 6850 for 9.4 taking total to 25.6.

This will ensure even after getting a HD Monitor later All games will run on High setts.

955 BE + HD6850 = Good Combo


----------



## N0x (Aug 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @1024x768, 6770 can handle Crysis 2 maxed out or atleast high settings..


That's what I thought.


d6bmg said:


> wtf dude?


Exactly.


topgear said:


> ^^ just ignore that
> 
> BTW, here's a 24K config :
> 
> ...



Looks good... but I hear that the Bijli isn't too good and that we gotta add some fans to it.... is that correct?? How's the Cooler Master 310?? 
BTW.. the MoBo u suggested seems to have 2 PS/2 ports.. so he won't need to buy a Keyboard or Mouse either!! Rs. 550 saved!! 
Oh... u haven't suggested a UPS...  Can u suggest one?? And I think I'll go back to the 6770... 'coz with a UPS the price will go above 24k.  



Tech_Wiz said:


> Config lokks good topgear but I would change that 6790 for 7.8 to 6850 for 9.4 taking total to 25.6.
> 
> This will ensure even after getting a HD Monitor later All games will run on High setts.
> 
> 955 BE + HD6850 = Good Combo



I wud LOVE to do that but my friend says he absolutely can't go beyond 24k. And therein lies the dilemma. 

What is the price of the GA-780T-USB3 (rev. 3.1)?? Its an atx board unlike the GA- MA78LMT-S2P which is micro ATX.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

N0x said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...



What is the use of ATX board in your case?


----------



## N0x (Aug 19, 2011)

Leaves him with an option to expand later...


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

For UPS get a APC 600VA at 1.8k


----------



## N0x (Aug 20, 2011)

Well thanks a lot everybody!! That definitely helped! So my final config stands like this:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 5.5k
Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k
Transcend/Kingston 4GB Value Series 1333Mhz Ram @ 1.25k
Zebronics Bijli w/o PSu @ 1.1k
Corsair CX430 @ 2.4k
MSI R6770-MD1GD5 @ 6.5k
Seagate 500GB HDD @ 1.9k
LG/Samsung DVD RW @ 0.9k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k

*Total: 24k* 

The Zebronics Bijli has just 1 extra fan provided I've heard.. do I need to buy more??? Or are the components cool enough to run without additional cooling??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 20, 2011)

N0x said:


> The Zebronics Bijli has just 1 extra fan provided I've heard.. do I need to buy more??? Or are the components cool enough to run without additional cooling??



Bijli has front 120mm intake fan & 2*80mm side intake fans..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

N0x said:


> Well thanks a lot everybody!! That definitely helped! So my final config stands like this:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k
> ...



Looks quite good. That should be your final config.
Answer to your second question: processor can run without additional cooling. But request the user of this rig, not to overclock just to be on the safe side.


----------



## N0x (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks d6bmg!! No I won't let him overclock! 

@MegaMind. Hmm.. well I guess I'll find out when I buy it! Its either this or the CM Elite 310... maybe the NZXT Gamma.. lessee....

Alrighty then everybody thanks for all the suggestions/advice!!! Will let you all know how the rig fares after buying!!


----------



## Cilus (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, not overclocking with the stock cooler....it is very very true for Intel because the supplied stock cooler is basically a crap...it can even run the high end CPU like i7 2600K in stock speed in Indian Climate.
But for AMD, the stock cooler comes with Phenom II processors are of very good quality and decent level of overclock is possible. I was having a Phenom II X4 955 and currently having a 1090T and know it from my experience.

I was running my Phenom II 955 in 3.5 GHz speed in summer days without any heating issues. The temp was always below 55 degree C. While gaming I used to overclock it to 3.6 GHz without any issues. So 200 MHz-300 MHz overclock in Phenom II X4 955 is perfectly safe. Only downside it while overclocked, the fan makes a liitle extra noise.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2011)

N0x said:


> Well thanks a lot everybody!! That definitely helped! So my final config stands like this:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 5.5k
> Gigabyte GA- MA78LMT-S2P @ 2.6k
> ...



Bijli has one front 120mm intake and two 80mm intake fan on side panel but no exhaust so just add a additional 120 mm fan at the back of Bijli as exhaust - 120 mm fan costs 250 ( 1200 RPM ) and 450 ( 2000 RPM LED ) bucks -


----------



## N0x (Aug 21, 2011)

@Cilus.. Will keep that in mind thanks!!

@Topgear... hmm... Can't I just unscrew one fan from the side and attach it at the back facing the reverse direction??


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2011)

you can unscrew one fan from the side and attach it at the back facing the reverse direction and use it as a exhaust fan but buying an additional 120mm fan makes more sense IMO


----------

